# North Weald Mobilisation Centre



## artwork-rebel (Apr 14, 2008)

Fresh from our visit to Severalls me and SavageHenry were eager for our next outing. On SH's suggestion we visited North Weald Redoubt, after some poor directions from google maps and a surprisingly accurate self-locater on my mobile we were stumble on the site. 

Quite surprised it was surrounded by a lot of open land where as the site itself was hugely over grown. After the hail we had some good light for the remainder of our stay, due to time constraints we had to leave without fully exploring but we'll be back soon! 











































If you're interested in seeing more, Click Me


----------



## ashless (Apr 15, 2008)

Cool pics, has someone had it away with the steel external doors?


----------



## King Al (Apr 15, 2008)

Nice pics, lots of interesting angles


----------



## savagehenry83 (Apr 15, 2008)

good pics, ill have to upload some when i get home

there were no metal doors, there were a few wooden internal doors although most of these were lying on the floor

as artwork rebel says we didnt venture into the other half of the site so there may well be more intact enclosures over there

there was a lot of noise coming from the buildings on the other side of the hill while we were there, so it's obviously where the local chavs hang out, so that is something to look forward to next time we visit too


----------



## ashless (Apr 15, 2008)

savagehenry83 said:


> there were no metal doors, there were a few wooden internal doors although most of these were lying on the floor
> as artwork rebel says we didnt venture into the other half of the site so there may well be more intact enclosures over there



Ah cool, it's just i'd seen pics with them on, maybe they're over the other part.....


----------



## Foxylady (Apr 15, 2008)

Cool explore. Not seen this site before. I was trying to work out what the metal thingy is in pic 5. Would it be the base of an upturned filing cabinet?
Look forward to seeing the pics from your next trip.


----------



## savagehenry83 (Apr 15, 2008)

im sure AR doesnt mind me answering for him

its an old typewriter, i think the ink must have dried up though.....


----------



## Foxylady (Apr 15, 2008)

savagehenry83 said:


> its an old typewriter, i think the ink must have dried up though.....



 I can just about make it out now you've said...certainly is very rusty!


----------



## artwork-rebel (Apr 15, 2008)

Foxylady said:


> I can just about make it out now you've said...certainly is very rusty!



SH pointed it out to me, it was a good find, I had to fight temptation and not turn it over 

I'm definitely looking forward to going back here, I want to see if we can find those metal doors ashless has seen!


----------



## savagehenry83 (Apr 15, 2008)

Right as mentioned above I was also part of this trip, as we didn't explore the whole site most of our photos are pretty similar so I have only included a few here. I'm sure we will upload more when we visit properly.





I didn't realise the army were so artistic...




I literally have no idea how this got here, chav's can be quite resourceful




Must have to pull harder...













Ok sorry uploaded a few more than I intended, hope you enjoy.......


----------



## Sabtr (Apr 16, 2008)

Nice pics. I love shots which include rust with green vegetation.


----------



## LittleMadam (Apr 17, 2008)

This is a nice little site, we were up there a few months ago and one side was totally flooded which was a shame, and yes, we too have heard chavs with loud music, so kept away.

Nice pictures, love that car thats been left down there. The mystery will always remain as to how they got that down there!!


----------



## artwork-rebel (Apr 18, 2008)

Tamasine said:


> This is a nice little site, we were up there a few months ago and one side was totally flooded which was a shame, and yes, we too have heard chavs with loud music, so kept away.
> 
> Nice pictures, love that car thats been left down there. The mystery will always remain as to how they got that down there!!



We didn't get a chance to see if the other side had flooded because of the noisy chavs. When you say totally flooded, would you be able to use a pair of wellies to access the other half of the site? 

Me and SH are planning to go back there soon, just preparing!


----------



## Maidstone Trooper (Apr 18, 2008)

The place was quite dry about 2 months ago, so i would have thought it would be ok at the moment. 

The other side is definitely worth a re visit. When looking around bear in mind the place was owned by a telecommunications company as storage most recently, it will help explain a lot of the bits and pieces left around.


----------



## King Al (Apr 18, 2008)

Nice pics savage, like the rusty lock


----------



## savagehenry83 (May 2, 2008)

We went back to do the other half of the site, and luckily this time there were no chavs present, it was quite badly flooded in places but we gave it a good go....here are the results









































Realise this site has been done a lot before so I hope these shots are at least a little bit different...

Enjoy


----------



## Foxylady (May 2, 2008)

Excellent photos, SH83...like those a lot.


----------



## savagehenry83 (May 2, 2008)

Thanks very much, it is a nice little site for a beginner like me, nobody about (usually) and no security or anything, so you have plenty of time to look around without worrying, obviously is a bit limited so we won't be going back anytime soon, but it was nice to do.


----------



## Neosea (May 2, 2008)

That's a great place, thanks


----------



## artwork-rebel (May 4, 2008)

Here's my batch from the re-visit. Like SH said we won't be going back any time soon, but it would be great to get around the flooded area, hope you enjoy these pictures.


----------

